# Possible slight degloving on kitten tail



## Yugemos (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi, my rats had an accidental litter a couple of weeks back and I noticed this on the tip of one of the tails today: http://i.imgur.com/Q8FY1cr.jpg

From Google I'm guessing this is what's known as degloving but it seems very minor, is this terribly uncommon? Should I take her to the vet?

Thank you.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

It's probably nothing to run to the vet for, just keep an eye out for infection but that's pretty unlikely. I've seen this happen with newborns when moms are overzealous with their cleaning and pups tend to heal very quickly from minor things like this.


----------

